# What line does everyone use for monster cats?



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I am wondering what line and pound test everyone is using to catch those monster cats. I am thinking about buying a spool of Magibraid 60 lbs test when I buy the new Abu Garcia HC60 reel. Right now, I am using Berley Big Game 20 and 30 lbs test lines and they have been great but I want to go to a thinner diameter line with the same or greater test strength. 

The reason I was thinking about Magibraid is because its got like a coat around the line so it feels smoother unlike Spidewire. Has anyone have experiences with them compare to other braided lines? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Urnso (Jul 13, 2005)

If I recall all braided lines have some type of coating to help them on the guides better. I have used a few braids and they all fray after alot of use. My catfish poles don't do it as much because I don't cast like I'm bass fishing all day. I would say anything over 30# would be overkill but then again if your catchin cats breaking 30# you might need a little more.  If I catch a cat fish and he breaks even my 20# test I am amazed. Usually its because they nick the fireline on a rock while they're doing the spinning act.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I prefer Big game in 15lb. on a spinning outfit, works great for me, but in places with rocks etc. I use 30 lb. power pro, if a fish breaks that I quit!


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I have not had any fish break even my 15 lbs test Berkley Big Game but I have not tangled with a 40 lbs fish either. Last year, I caught a 23 pounder on my 20 lbs test and had no problem but again I have not caught a fish that is around the 40 lbs range on it. I usually catfish at Miami Whitewater in the Cincy area and there are some 40, 40, and 50 pounders in there just have not hooked one but I have seen others hooked them. I believe it was last year or the year before when someone caught a 60 pounder out of there. They were all released back to the lake so they are still around there some where waiting to be hooked.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

First I want to let you know that braided lines and circle hooks are not the silver bullet that some would lead you to believe  Braided lines have high initial test strength but fray and a small nick can be your weak link. Braids are also hard on rod guides and can damage reels if used improperly.

*For 90% of catfishing 25-30 lb trilene big game is the best all around line.*

The other 10% of the time you may need a special line suited for specific locations or conditions.

I use 36# braided dacron but it is for special reasons and I do not advise others to use it. This line has served me well for cats up to 66 pounds but I am supercareful to watch for frays and constantly check drags before fishing.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

yup, cant go wrong with 25-30lb big game. im trying out the new big game "hi-test" this year too. its a step above regular big-game, much less memory and smoother to cast, but a little higher in price.


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

30lb BPS Excel line. Usually green color.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

shuvlhed1 said:


> 30lb BPS Excel line. Usually green color.


 This is all that I use also,don't know if it will turely hold a real big one though?


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

In the catalog, it says that the "Hi Test" has a smaller diameter. Is it true compare to the regular Big Game? If does have a smaller diameter, I may just go with them instead of braided line.


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

ALL of my big catfish were caught on 40 lb trilene big game. I will not use anything else simply because my confidence level with this line is very high. The 52lber i caught last year i hauled up out of 45 feet of water near an intake on a power plant that had all kinds of junk down at the bottom ( rebar, concrete slabs, trees), and i hauled that fish up with my trilene and garcia 7000.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I use Berkley Iron Silk. No matter what anybody thinks about it


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

truck said:


> This is all that I use also,don't know if it will turely hold a real big one though?


I've caught them up to near 40 on this line, haven't broken one off in open water yet. Have broken off a few that lay down under snags, though. If they are big enough and they want to lay down, they generally will. And since I am bank fishing, I am usually screwed when they can lay down. Plus if you do get snagged up, 30lb line is at least breakable. I would hate to try to break 50lb line snagged on a boulder or tree in the river. Maybe it is just me=pansie.

Another bonus for me is the $11 price tag for 900 yards. I reline my flathead reels at least once a month when the season gets going, and doing that with some other name brand line would cost a fortune.


----------

